# Cheap Grain In W.a. ?



## tintin (3/4/06)

Having done kit brewing to death, I'm about to venture into the world of partial mash. I'm in Perth and was wondering how to go about buying grain without having to pay through the nose. Anybody been there and done that? Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## barfridge (3/4/06)

Try Gryphon Brewing. A quick google should yield his email address and phone number.

Neville Ash is his name, he doesn't have a shop, but sells from his home.


----------



## JasonY (3/4/06)

In short unless you buy it by the 25kg sack you will pay a premium. Given you are partial mashing I can't see you buying that much? Some malts you only need a little of so you only need a couple of kilo's.

Anyway as barf said Neville is good and if you are south of the river then TWOC is also good. 

I grabbed some acidulated malt last week I think 1kg cost me $6, not too bad a price given there is no way I want 25kg of it.


----------



## tintin (3/4/06)

Sorry guys, couldn't find a link for Gryphon. And what does TWOC stand for (I'm a Northie). Thanks.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (3/4/06)

Check your PM inbox. 
TWOC = Tinas World of Craft
Cheers 
CM


----------



## tintin (3/4/06)

Aha! I've always passed 'TWOC', but always thought they only dealt with habberdashery stuff. So they also sell grain? What else?

Hang on, I've found the web site, so scrub that last question.


----------



## Darren (3/4/06)

Failing that Darren in Adelaide can supply at pretty good prices.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Simon W (3/4/06)

Tintin, if you intend visiting TWOC, be aware there are *two* TWOC stores at the Stock road Markets complex, one is the craft store, the other the HB store.
Fortunatelly, the one you want is the first one you'll see as you drive thru the gate into the markets.(look left)

Cheers
Simo


----------



## tintin (4/4/06)

Thanks for the tip...I think I prefer brewing to basket weaving.


----------



## Jim - Perth (4/4/06)

Yes, TWOC is good, that's where I get my grain.
Jim


----------

